# Gold seller in Dubai



## ManiChamar (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi! I'm new here. I'm expat fron India, Agra. I live and work in Dubai for I year. I travel a lot for bussines. Now I'm in Italy. 
I invest to precious metals. I'm looking for any reliable gold seller in Dubai. It's desirable that I could buy and sell gold remotely and I'm interesting uae's gold seller only.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

ManiChamar said:


> Hi! I'm new here. I'm expat fron India, Agra. I live and work in Dubai for I year. I travel a lot for bussines. Now I'm in Italy.
> I invest to precious metals. I'm looking for any reliable gold seller in Dubai. It's desirable that I could buy and sell gold remotely and I'm interesting uae's gold seller only.


Look for Lakhoo Jewelers, in the Dubai Gold Souq, the best place for us Precious Metal Bugs  , they update their prices every 10 minutes, V low premium (be aggressive to get more discounts) , authentic and certified by world gold council .


----------



## ManiChamar (Sep 19, 2011)

JBY said:


> Look for Lakhoo Jewelers, in the Dubai Gold Souq, the best place for us Precious Metal Bugs  , they update their prices every 10 minutes, V low premium (be aggressive to get more discounts) , authentic and certified by world gold council .


Thank you for your answer! Can I buy on Dubai Gold Souq bullion of 500 gm? I'm interesting only gold bullions.


----------



## LiSchneider (Nov 1, 2011)

*gbullion?*



ManiChamar said:


> Hi! I'm new here. I'm expat fron India, Agra. I live and work in Dubai for I year. I travel a lot for bussines. Now I'm in Italy.
> I invest to precious metals. I'm looking for any reliable gold seller in Dubai. It's desirable that I could buy and sell gold remotely and I'm interesting uae's gold seller only.


Hello there! Have you considered buying gold online? There are several Internet gold providers out there, that I can recommend, but if you are interested in Dubai in particular, then you could probably check Gbullion dmcc out. Have you heard of them? I came across their website while looking for gold investment opportunities last month. The service seems to be reliable and easy to operate, it took no more than 5 minutes to get signed up and ready to go. 

Let me know what's your take on it! 

best,
LS


----------

